# Your most favorite source of protein?



## Ironbuilt (Dec 18, 2012)

I gotta say steak.. Big thick ass ribeye or t-bone or new York ..


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 18, 2012)

Living in the midwest, I undoubtedly choose beef. Big ole porterhouse or t-bone grilled on the Big Green Egg topped with burgundy ajus mushroom sauce is hard to beat.


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 18, 2012)

The two I eat the most of are eggs and tuna


----------



## incbb (Dec 18, 2012)

eggs

incbb


----------



## chris698 (Dec 18, 2012)

I agree!  I grilled a few "Big thick ass Ribeye steaks" last night.  I let them soak in some Teriyaki Sauce for a few hours first.

Man, they came out perfect!  Good stuff! :food-smiley-016: :food-smiley-002:




Ironbuilt said:


> I gotta say steak.. Big thick ass ribeye or t-bone or new York ..


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll cook a 4-5lb beef brisket on Sunday and divide it up for my weekly lunches. Good eating:headbang:


----------



## striffe (Dec 18, 2012)

You cant beat a good steak, but i eat a lot of chicken. I like chicken just as much as steak sometimes.


----------



## Nathon (Dec 21, 2012)

In my opinion egg is best and my favorite source of protein. bean is also good source. There are many other sources of protein like milk,yogurt and fish.


----------



## b12 (Dec 23, 2012)

Nothing like pulled pork


----------



## Incognito1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Eggs for me, simple to prepare with plenty of options on how to have them


----------



## Marshall (Dec 30, 2012)

A perfectly seasoned and grilled Ribeye. C'mon Man !!! There's nothing better !


----------



## basskiller (Dec 30, 2012)

broiled t-bone and eggs


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah I dig a variety good quality beef steaks But my fav but too pricey is raw fish, sashimi   and raw shellfish.. I could eat that all the time but would be one broke ass mfer. T


----------



## basskiller (Dec 30, 2012)

turbobusa said:


> Yeah I dig a variety good quality beef steaks But my fav but too pricey is raw fish, sashimi   and raw shellfish.. I could eat that all the time but would be one broke ass mfer. T



love shrimp!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 30, 2012)

Big ass shrimp cooked in coconut oil and a side of 18oz t-bone.


----------



## Tyrone (Dec 30, 2012)

Love me some sushi and GRILLED steak(filet mignon or rib eye).


----------



## sam88 (Jan 1, 2013)

I find eggs,fresh milk,beef and fish the source of proteins They are very energetic and give strength to body But if you are trying to loose weight then dont use this stuff as it will increase your weight


----------



## Incognito1 (Jan 1, 2013)

sam88 said:


> I find eggs,fresh milk,beef and fish the source of proteins They are very energetic and give strength to body But if you are trying to loose weight then dont use this stuff as it will increase your weight



Yeah I've gotta disagree with you on this one. Obviously if you eat ridiculous amounts without any physical exertion than you could be correct but this is a bodybuilding forum so I would be safe in assuming that members do regularly workout


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jan 1, 2013)

Steak of all kinds!

I also like whey protein isolates, and I have just started liking eggs again after disliking them for pretty much that last decade unless it was incorporated as a breakfast omelet with cheese, bacon, avocado, salsa, ham, etc...lol.


----------



## sazo75 (Jan 1, 2013)

Pretty much any type of meat, and I love baking with protein powder , making weird shit like Protein Cakes , protein muffins etc lol.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 1, 2013)

sazo75 said:


> Pretty much any type of meat, and I love baking with protein powder , making weird shit like Protein Cakes , protein muffins etc lol.



When I was in college I became a master protein baker lol

Ounce for ounce, protein powder is a pretty inexpensive protein source so when I was on a budget it worked out well. 

Lately I've been making something like a coffee cake muffin using Java Mocha team skip protein. Shit is off the hook!!!! lol


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 2, 2013)

Pounds and pounds of Fish: Cod, Haddock, Pollack, Salmon...I go through a freezer-full every week.   I think fish takes up 50% of my food budget...>


----------



## The BB Monad (Feb 5, 2013)

I eat more eggs and tuna but definately prefer grass-fed lean beef!


----------



## Lowell (Feb 13, 2013)

I focus more on natural protein foods. 
My favorite protein sources are: 
Eggs, milk, yogurt, fish, chicken, meat, nuts, green vegetables, and green beans.


----------



## E-Volve (Mar 13, 2013)

for me I gotta say ribeye or prime rib.


----------



## Old Man River (Mar 13, 2013)

Here in Texas I love my BBQ Nutria Rat, BBQ Swamp Rabbit, BBQ  Fox Squirrel. Yee Haw!


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 13, 2013)

Eggs and more eggs.  I even have 25 laying hens in a coop in my back yard so I will always have a fresh supply..


----------



## CONOFVIS (Mar 13, 2013)

Steak (Bloody) and Fish (Mostly Tilapia and some Salmon). I prefer salmon but it gets expensive. My favorite fish is Mahi Mahi.


----------

